# 2003 Fiat 2.8 JTD OBD Diagnostics



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

On our 2003 Fiat 2.8 JTD the Injector warning light has come on even though the engine is running fine .
As we go to a few distant places I would like to investigate getting set up with the relevant sofware to take advantage of diagnostic software .
Any help/recommendation would be appreciated particularly as we seem to have only a 3 pin connection and not the standard 16 pin OBD11.

Regards

Graham


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi garadi on our 2.8jtd we have the 16 pin connection ,it is under the steering column/ dash. It may have a "cap" on it
Lin


----------



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

*Thanks Lin*

Thanks Lin but no such luck ! all I can find is 3 pin in the engine compartment.

Graham


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The 3 pin plug will do the job.I had my light on this year and took it to a Fiat dealer after spending 1/2 hr looking for the 16 pin plug they gave up and used a adaptor and plugged in the tester via the 3 pin plug.


----------



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hogan 

Thanks for the reply, 3 pin plug it is.

was there any problem with the injectors?

GRAHAM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

garadi said:


> Hogan
> 
> Thanks for the reply, 3 pin plug it is.
> 
> ...


When they plugged in the tester it read that the first stage cooling fan was not working so they ordered a relay.When they fitted it the light was still on so that was not the problem.More testing until they discovered the signal wire from the E.C.U to the relay was faulty.They put in a new wire and all was ok.Apart from removing €298 from my wallet.
But this is Spain,the whole process took 3 weeks but I am sure you will get fixed a lot quicker.
Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Graham

Going off experience i would say it is the wiring between the throttle pedal and the ECU, A common fault on the early JTD's, There is a connector block just before the wiring goes through the bulk head that causes a bad connection which in turn puts the light on the dash.

Regards Mark


----------



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark 

Off to the farm to try it out !!!

Graham


----------

